# Reparación de amplificador Lucero



## aguxtremo (Dic 29, 2011)

estoy arreglando un amplificador de audio marca "lucero" sacado de un tocadiscos viejo, el problema que tengo es que un canal hace un ruido horrible, parece que se tira pedos muy seguido, la cuestion es que ya cambie todos los capacitores para comprabar que no sea eso y no veo nada raro, y no se si esto que saque es un capacitor, osea en la plaqueta figura como un capacitor no polarizado, pero no se de cuanto es para poder reemplazarlo, y no se si en verdad esta reventado...

en fin, muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## zaiz (Dic 29, 2011)

pues si en la placa figura como un capacitor, debe ser eso. Y sí tiene la figura de un capacitor. Mira, primero hay que ver si el aparato es de bulbos por si hay un voltaje alto en esa conexión. Pero si es de transitores, yo probaría con electrolíticos, y para la prueba no creo que sea necesario que no tenga polaridad. Desde 1uF y ver cómo funciona, luego de 100 uF y así. Probablemente anda por ese rango. Bueno eso es lo que yo haría. 
Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Dic 29, 2011)

Puede ser eso, un capacitor electrolitico no polarizado, prueba con uno de polyester de 1uF a ver como va.


----------



## aguxtremo (Dic 29, 2011)

ok, voy a hacer lo que dijiste, muchicimas gracias!, despues comento como me fue


----------



## aguxtremo (Dic 30, 2011)

bueno, probé reemplazando el supuesto capacitor que peor estaba, y la calidad mejoro notablemente, pero yo, fascinado por semejante alegria(hace 3 dias que estaba intentando arreglarlo), saque los otros capacitores iguales y los cambie, y ahora hace mas ruido que antes... y no se que comprar porque probe varios valores hasta que me canse de soldar y desoldar...  

otra cosa que les queria comentar es que desarme ese famoso capacitor y es una cinta de aluminio enrollada...

ustedes me recomiendan que pruebe de que valores? de 10 en 10 microfaradios?, soy muy inexperto en el tema, y busque en internet pero pude encontrar poco y nada

otra pregunta que tenia, en muy importante que los capacitores sean no polarizados?

desde ya muchas gracias 

PD:las pruebas las realize con capacitores electroliticos...


----------



## djwash (Dic 30, 2011)

Segun la funcion que cumplan en el circuito, van mejor los de poliester, o electroliticos polarizados y No polarizados, ceramicos y otros, depende, estaria bueno que subas el esquematico para ver mejor, o lo dejes como mete menos ruido...


----------



## incubadora (Dic 30, 2011)

Si son polarizados ten cuidado de no colocarlos al revés, sino no funcionan y explotan.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 30, 2011)

ese es un capacitor no polarizado de 680nF por 400V y los heranos en la plkaca parecen iguale spero son de 100nF 250V incluso tiene que tener 10nF 250V la tension es lo de menos por aquellos tiempos usaba capacitores que ivan destinados a los televisores a valvula por eso la tension pero fijate el tuyo debe trabajar a 9 o 6Vcc y si subes la foto de la placa se puede hacer comparaciones haber si podemos sacar los valores de los capacitores que sacaste... y no son polarizados

un consejo cambia los de la fuente los de mayor valor esos son los primero en secarse con el tiempo saludos y suerte ten en cuenta que estos amplificadores son iguales o casi iguales


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2011)

saben como construir un capacitor no polarizado?
facil se unen dos capacitores polarizados supongamos que nececitemos uno de 4,7 µf ,tenemos que unir dos de 10µf y obtenemos uno de 5µf no polarizado
para uno de 1µf ,tenemos que unir dos de 2,2µf y obtenemos uno capacitor no polarizado de 1,1µf
es bastante acertado al valor de uno comprado,lo explico porque son algo difíciles de conseguir capacitores no polarizados






recuerden las capacidades se dividen y las tensiones se multiplican,para unir capacitores de distintos valores ay un calculo,pero lo olvide porque siempre uso un capacimetro


----------



## aguxtremo (Dic 30, 2011)

si, probé unir dos capacitores así como explicas, pero no me funciono y me canse de soldar y desoldar, aca les dejo las imagenes que pidieron, los lugares donde se encontraban los capacitores están marcados con un asterisco


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2011)

eso parece el control de tono o de volumen,en donde estaba el capa,proba con un .1  o cerámico con un numero 104 ,no creo que de ese capacitor genere el ruido,
mas bien parece un problema de filtrado de fuente,pero pesándolo bien no porque el otro canal funciona bien,rebisate resistencias desvalorizadas?ay veo una medio quemada



y porque no medis el otro capa igual de la parte que funciona?con un capacimetro,salen baratos menos de 100 pesos


----------



## aguxtremo (Dic 31, 2011)

pasa que vivo en una ciudad media chica, y mas para el tema de la electronica, para que se den una idea, no pude conseguir el tda2009 en mi ciudad, y una sola tienda vende capacitores... 

y ademas los capacitores estan reventados, o se pueden medir igual reventados?

PD: efectivamente estos capacitores estan en el control del volumen, vale aclarar que el ruido aumenta mucho a medida que aumento el volumen...

PD2: WAAAAAA, YA ROMPI DOS PISTAAAAAAS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2011)

el potenciometro malo,puede que al aumentar el volumen se quede sin chassis?una teoría loca


----------



## aguxtremo (Dic 31, 2011)

bueno, probé con el 104, probe con 10 uf con 4,7 uf, los dos no polarizados, ya no se que mas hacer, me parece que voy a tener que tirar todo y hacer todo nuevo :S


----------



## djwash (Dic 31, 2011)

Año nuevo, amplificador nuevo jeje

Es posible que para futuras reparaciones tengas elmismo problema, por eso quizas es mejor que armes uno nuevo que se adapte a la fuente...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 2, 2012)

- Primero hacele caso a su *majestad* y proba puentear el potenciometro (con una resistencia mayor a 2K) porque puede ser el culpable 

- Despues esperate y no te desesperes tienes en mano una amplificador de año de pomo por lo que tiene sus mañas no es un avion, pero con sus parlantes originales son una *grosa masa de sonido* te dije el valor del capacitor...

 mañana busco la mia   ...tengo 3 amplificadores de esos yyyyyyy me parece que a ese lo tengo me doy cuenta por los componentes y los simbolos dibujados en la placa...

Saludos, hasta mañana...  si puedo te subo un par de imagnes y los valores de los componentes

PD: esto puede varia del humor y el tiempo que disponga por lo que no juro no prometo no fio no nada... si en tu ciudad tienes problemas de componentes tiene que ver a los españoles como andan por ebay


----------



## aguxtremo (Ene 2, 2012)

ok, espero ansiosamente los valores, voy a probar puentear el potenciometro, buscando por la web pude encontrar un ampli igual, al parecer es de 8 + 8 watts, y en donde irían los capacitores sin valor, tienen puestos unos de ceramico; yo probe remplazarlos por 2 104 y no anduvo bien :S


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 5, 2012)

Despues a la noche te paso la placa con los valores... cuantos amplificadores *Lucero* tienes?


----------



## aguxtremo (Ene 5, 2012)

no, es ese solo osea el de la foto del comentario 10, muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 6, 2012)

el tuyo se alimenta a 30Vcc el mio es igual, pero la hubicacion de los componentes cambian dentro de un rato te subo la foto

Hay 3 tipo de capacitores en la zona de entrada los electroliticos d 10/16 los de 50nF y 22p que es para los ruidos (creo)



Hola *aguxtremo* pss: no vi bien mira es estereo asimetrico o sea el canal derecho es el mismo que el izquierdo...

o sea mira los que estan en el circulo azul segui la flecha amarilla hasta el circulo rojo el primero es de 22p si no me equivoco y el otro es de 10/16



este es uno de los mios marca Lucero cai el mismo modelo varia algunas cosas pero los componentes son los mismo si vin hay se ven dibujados unos en la placa en verdad van los TIP30 yTIP29 (encapsulado TO220) los que estan marcado en el circulo amarillo son los que marcas vos


----------



## aguxtremo (Ene 6, 2012)

sip, es estereo asimetrico. De un lado se ve un capacitor puesto, pero fue uno que use para probar

yo necesito los que estan marcados con azul y con rojo en la foto esta


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 6, 2012)

el rojo es de 22pF (pico faradio) y el azul es de 50nF (nano faradio) valores jodidos el de 50 usa el de 47 y el de 22 usa el de 27 siempre usa un margen de 25 tolerancia


----------



## aguxtremo (Ene 7, 2012)

ok, muchísimas gracias!!!, me salvaste la vida , espero que estén en la casa de electronica


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 7, 2012)

de nada, por eso te di esos valores son los mas comunes en el mercado saludos y exitos


----------



## aguxtremo (Ene 8, 2012)

bueno, probé con esos valores, y no me funciono, sigue haciendo ruido, y mepa q no voy a seguir, porque me voy a fundir intentando hacerlo andar, voy a tener que usar la fuente y hacer un tda2050, la fuente tiene unos 22v + 22v


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 8, 2012)

tal ves tengas un problema de cableado o como ya te dijeron...el potenciometro dañado... una ves me paso eso asi qe te recomiendo uses otro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2012)

ya lo digo su majestad ,revisa potenciómetro,mira ase esta prueba pon la entrada a chassis y el ruido deveria desaparecer(pero la entrada despues del potenciometro)si el ruido desaparece no busques mas,es el pote que se corto la terminal que va a chasis


----------



## aguxtremo (Ene 11, 2012)

bueno filme un video para que puedan ver lo que le pasa al ampli, julien, no se a que te referis cuando decis que ponga la entrada a chasis

http://youtu.be/DF30ik3CH94


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2012)

el chasis es  ,si en ampli tiene fuente partida es el 0 (supón +25 volt 0 volt -25 volt)
si el ampli tiene fuente simple es la masa o negativo


----------



## aguxtremo (Ene 11, 2012)

efectivamente, uno de los problemas era la masa en los potenciomentros, si bien no suena como deveria, el sonido ah mejorado mucho, muchas gracias julien , ahora voy a probar conectando diferentes capacitores 

muchicimas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2012)

su majestad dio en el clavo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
siempre revisa las partes mecánicas,son las que mas seguido se rompen,en especial los potenciometros


----------

